# Seeking players in the Raleigh, Cary, Garner area



## absinthe_pernod (Apr 11, 2007)

Currently looking for D&D 3.5 players. We play at one of the DM's house in Clayton. Currently we are playing every other Saturday from 1 to 6. We are alternating between 2 different adventures, one which is set in Kingdoms of Kalamar, the other is a homebrew amalgamation of the Warhammer Fantasy setting and Iron Kingdoms. We currently need one to two players who can play on a regular basis. If you are interested just leave me a reply and I will give you more info.


----------



## kylekatern (Apr 13, 2007)

throw some info my way, jerimiahh via gmail


----------



## Guilin (Apr 15, 2007)

I'll take some of that info


----------



## scholz (Apr 16, 2007)

Not to hijack the thread, but...
Our Tuesday M&M campaign could probably use another player. 
http://www.academyadventures.blogspot.com/


hmmmm... I guess that is a bit of hijckaing.


----------



## absinthe_pernod (Apr 17, 2007)

*More Info*

Hey Guilin, Shoot me an e-mail at baramundiNC at hotmail and I will e-mail you some information, house rules, etc.
....and Scholz, don't worry about jumping on the post, any one who is a Zorak fan is ok by 
me.


----------



## absinthe_pernod (Apr 28, 2007)

Next game is coming up...need at least two players


----------



## catsclaw227 (May 2, 2007)

I'll be moving into the area in mid June.  I just visited this weekend and bought a house in Cary.

I prefer to DM, though, and I am looking for a group of 3-4 D&D 3.5 gamers that like story, role-playing and non-linear play.

Anyone interested can email me at molivia [at] sbcglobal [dot] net.

CC


----------



## absinthe_pernod (May 29, 2007)

*Next Game*

Our next game is Saturday 6/2/2007, if anyone is interested (see earlier post), just post a reply with your e-mail and I will get you the information


----------

